# Let's talk arrow rests.



## txjustin

Ok guys, I am looking for a new arrow rest. I am, finally, switching from aluminum arrows to carbon and need to re-rig my bow. 

What kind of rest would you suggest? I currently use a whisker biscuit. I am open to all options.


----------



## slabnabbin

QAD


----------



## Johnny V E

X2 on QAD


----------



## 220swifter

*rest*

I stil use the old "fork" rest. I bought several drop away rests, but they either were not compatible with my bow(Mathews Drenalin), or I was not satisfied with the quietness/accuracy. There is no reason you cannot shoot a whisker biscuit with carbon arrows.


----------



## BRH

X3 on the QAD... I would go with the Ultra Rest Pro HD... got'em on both mine and my wife's bows and never had any issues.


----------



## THE JAMMER

Agree on the QAD. Don't know if you really need to spring for the extra for the Ultra. They say if prevents pop up- the rest popping back up after it falls forward. don't you think that if the cheaper one ever really did that, that they wouldn't be able to sell a single one of them???

Don't know. But they are great rests. Hold the arrow inverted, sideways, however you hold your bow.


----------



## capt4fish

Problem I had with the whisker bisquit was that if you shoot alot, you'll need to replace it a couple times a year. The "whiskers" get burnt, worn down or whatever and accuracy decreased substantially.

I shoot a drop away and my accuracy increased.


----------



## daryl1979

I use the rip cord and it works good. I although I'm new to bow hunting


----------



## wet dreams

Unless they have quieted the biscuit there is no way I would hunt with one...NO WAY. Mite not be loud at the house but will be heard by a deer @ 20yrds, Ive shot a TM hunter, huntmaster 2000, I changed about 3 yrs back to a drop away and love it. Before the drop rest the berger button on the huntmaster 2000 caused me to miss the biggest deer I have ever shot at, went back to the TM Hunter....WW


----------



## txjustin

Thanks guys, I'm gonna look into the QAD. Also, keep the ideas coming, I think this can be a beneficial discussion.


----------



## Bruiser

Nothing wrong with whisker biscuit, used one for a while, once I went qad, never looked back

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## devil1824

This is what I have. Vital gear Kaz a Way. It captures the arrow in the rest position so the arrow doesn't bounce around. Had it three years and haven't touched it. I've also heard goood things about the new ripcord.


----------



## rebelangler

i agree with the qad rest....i love mine......


----------



## cody p

Rip Cord is the best that iv found.


----------



## artofficial

QAD hands down.

Shimano for saltwater reels
QAD for arrow rests


----------



## wacker

artofficial said:


> QAD hands down.
> 
> Shimano for saltwater reels
> QAD for arrow rests


X 6

Best I have used.


----------



## BBYC

Heard good things about the QAD, but went with a Limb Driver based on all the reviews on AT. Shot whisker biskets for years, but I'd never go back after using the Limb Driver, easy to set up easy to tune.


----------



## stickem

i use the vapor trail limb driver. it works on hoyt bows. the rip cord will not fit on my bow. i also use the nufletch fletchings. they have really helped my groups.


----------



## dc1502

X2 on the VP Limbdriver ........best there is easy to tune and headache free.


----------



## td288

The QAD or rip cord. I have shot both the rip cord I think cost less than the ultra QAD but does not stay up when you let down other than that close to being the same. If you stay with a wisker be sure it fits your new carbon shaft


----------



## Slick8

I'm going for the QAD Ultra HD next week myself.

I've had a Trophy Taker Exteme for about three years now. While it's been a great rest; quiet and accurate it has two flaws IMO. First it doesn't have the full containment of the QAD, close but not there, second there's a small plastic washer between the launcher arm and frame. This washer has worn out a fell off twice, the last time during a weekend hunt. When this happens it causes the launcher to over center and throw your arrow very high on the target.

So next week I'll be headed to the Bow Zone for a new QAD.


----------



## artofficial

After having a ripcord, QAD, and several others over the years I am still sticking with the whisker bisquit on my Z7 Extreme. Had a QAD mishap on a trip last deer season so I'm not gonna chance that again. They are all great rests but for my piece of mind I'll stick with the biscuit. I am grouping arrows in a 1"group at 20 yards. That's about all I need. It's silent, no moving parts, and I can spare the 1 ft per second of speed loss


----------



## wet dreams

I have to disagree on the biscuit being quiet, it mite seem that way BUT they are very loud in a hunting situtation, you WILL have a hard time drawing on a deer inside of 20yrds without it hearing the arrow dragging thru the biscuit....WW


----------



## artofficial

wet dreams said:


> I have to disagree on the biscuit being quiet, it mite seem that way BUT they are very loud in a hunting situtation, you WILL have a hard time drawing on a deer inside of 20yrds without it hearing the arrow dragging thru the biscuit....WW


I disagree. With arrows that have a coarse or matte finish maybe, but with arrows having a slick finish like the beman MFX or most eastons there is no noise.


----------



## wet dreams

Could be true IDK, I have only shot allum arrows thru one, once I moved on to the drop-aways I've had no reason to look back....WW


----------



## devil1824

They have changed biscuit some how and you only lose one foot per second. I tested it on my sons bow. Might be why the new ones are quieter also.


----------



## texwake

RIPCORD! I had problems with the QAD plus you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## Findeep

I like my rip cord...but it does not have the option to stay raised in a slow let down, wish it did.


----------



## DPElite

texwake said:


> RIPCORD! I had problems with the QAD plus you get more bang for your buck.


Yeah what Maverick  says Ripcord all the way.


----------



## nasakid

After research and talking to buddies that strictly bowhunt, I'm going with a Limbdriver this season. I'm still using a spring loaded rest, and this one will be a huge improvement in accuracy and ease of use.


----------



## kmarv

Rip cord...buy it now and thank us later...


----------



## TXPalerider

*Trophy Ridge Revolution*

I bought a Trophy Ridge Revolution last year and so far I like it better that any I've ever owned.


----------



## teebo

*drop-away rests*

i have used ripcord for quite a few years and i like them. can't say either way about the rest of em because i have never used them. used prongs before the ripcord, but would never go back to that. as for noise; i put a small strip of moleskin in the fork for the arrow to ride on and never makes a sound. i use a small tie-wrap to secure it. you could tie it with serving string also.
good luck with whatever you choose

teebo


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

I'm with palerider. i've got the Revolution on my Z7 Extreme and can not be happier!

Shudda............


----------



## BrushyHillGuide

QAD or Ripcord. I have both. I prefer the QAD because it stays up on a let-down; but the Ripcord is 99% as good.


----------



## mchildress

I like the Vapor Trail Limbdriver but put a Trophy Taker Smackdown on my son's bow and it is also nice rest.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

daryl1979 said:


> I use the rip cord and it works good. I although I'm new to bow hunting


X2 - Ripcord. Nice to have your arrows ready in any position you lift your bow from. Did find that it did not work well with my son's Diamond Razor LH. Has always been good for me.


----------



## Trouthunter

I like the Octane Hostage Pro and have had no problems with them.

TH


----------



## nasakid

I installed the Limbdriver on my Bowtech Allegiance this week. Got it tuned up night before last and let the first group fly. I was very impressed. My tight groups got tighter. Gotta be careful not to shoot nocks off now.  Bow is more quiet, too.


----------



## podchaser

rip cord


----------



## tchase86

QAD or RIPCORD


----------



## cjkozik

Ripcord or qad you can't go wrong with either. I perfer ripcord just a personnel preference.


----------



## marshhunter

TXPalerider said:


> I bought a Trophy Ridge Revolution last year and so far I like it better that any I've ever owned.


woah.... Ol Palerider shoots a drop away now!!?? Rich actually just told me about this rest this past weekend so I came on here to research it... if you and Rich say its a good rest then it must be true!!


----------



## outtotrout09

*What about Shaffer?????*

Great rest,rock solid and once it's set you can forget about it. Just make sure you have someone that knows bows install it.

I have a Shaffer and QAD. I love both of them. Shaffer is my #1 and QAD is right under it..

The shaffer shoots better than QAD and is more Accurate.

The QAD is better for some hunting scenarios.


----------



## arcotex

*RipCord*

Great rest and great owners. One rest for one good price.


----------



## Jimbow

Agree with wet dreams. Been busted a few time with the biscuit on the draw. went with the ultra and love it


----------

